# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Trình tự dịch thuật hồ sơ tiếng Anh chính xác

## Trans24h

Bước 1: Đọc qua một lần tài liệu để hiểu rõ nội dung muốn truyền đạt trong đó

Mục đích của lần đọc này là nhận diện được ý tưởng sáng tạo của bài viết.Sau khi đọc, bạn có khả năng tóm tắt toàn bộ tổng thể bài viết thành một vài ý chính. Trong bước đầu này, bạn không cần thiết phải đọc từng câu từng chữ và cũng không nhất thiết hiểu hết nội dung.

Xem thêm:* [replacer_a]*
 Cách thực hiện:

Đọc lướt tiêu đề: lấy được sườn ý của văn bản cần dịch
 Đoạn đầu và đoạn cuối khá quan trọng, hãy nắm ý và ghi nhớ chúng
 Xác định định hướng văn bản
 Ghi lại những gì đã thu nạp được
 Bước 2: Nhận diện từ, nhóm từ khó dịch
 Mục đích của bước này là học theo nghĩa từng văn cảnh chứ không theo nghĩa cố định. Bạn cần quan tâm nhiều hơn đến nhóm từ thành ngữ.

2 nhóm từ này rất quan trọng, thông thường bạn sẽ chọn lựa cách dịch theo đúng nghĩa đen nhưng theo bước 1, hãy nhớ ngữ cảnh và dịch chúng theo đúng nghĩa với chủ đề.



Ví dụ: “It was estimated that.”

Nếu dịch theo phong cách word for word thì câu này có nghĩa rằng “Nó được tính toán rằng”.

nhưng như thế sẽ không phù hợp với văn cảnh và không thuần Việt chút nào. Bạn nên dựa vào câu trước và dịch lại cho sát với chủ đề là “Người ta tính toán rằng”.

Bước 3: thu xếp lại câu rõ ràng và cụ thể
 Mục đích khi nhận diện câu là phân tích sang phần cấu tạo để hiểu chính xác nghĩa của câu.

Sẽ có trường hợp văn bản có cấu trúc khá phức tạp. Để tiện nghi cho việc dịch nghĩa, bạn rất có thể lựa chọn cách Sắp xếp lại theo đúng câu và nghĩa.

Cách thực hiện (Nên áp dụng với câu có nhiều mệnh đề đan xen)

Ghi chú lại những câu tiếng Anh khó nhớ hoặc chuyển sang ngữ thông dụng
 Thường xuyên củng cố danh sách câu khó nhớ này và ôn luyện thường xuyên
 Dựa vào một vài từ khóa quan trong trong câu và dịch theo ngữ cảnh
 Kiểm tra lại danh sách này để chắc chắn hơn về nghĩa. Bạn nên tạo file excel để dễ dàng cho việc tìm kiếm
 Hãy xem xét ví dụ:

“The second provision under which member states may restrict free trade on environmental ground is Article 130t, which was also inserted by the Single European Act.”

Nếu để nguyên như thế mà dịch bạn sẽ gặp tương đối nhiều khó khăn. Sắp xếp lại câu là một gợi ý tuyệt vời.

“The second provision is Article 130t, … under which member states may restrict free trade on environmental ground, … which was also inserted by the Single European Act.”

Bước 4: Xác định văn phong của tài liệu
 Bạn đã biết được nội dung cơ bản của chủ đề, biết được cấu trúc ngữ pháp, từ vựng.. Vậy thì bây giờ là bước để bạn có cái nhìn tổng quát nhất về cách mà tác giả thuyết trình.

Nếu mỗi sản phẩm dịch lấy thước đo chính xác 100% thì có lẽ tất cả các bản dịch đều được đánh giá là chất lượng. Tuy nhiên với các đối tượng trình bày khác biệt thì việc chính xác thôi chưa đủ. Một bài dịch tốt là bài dịch phụ thuộc vào yêu cầu của từng khách hàng.

Để cung cấp được yêu cầu này bạn hãy trả lời các câu hỏi:

Văn bản dịch này là trang trọng hay thông thường
 Đối tượng độc giả mà bạn sẽ diễn giả là ai?
 Sắc thái ngôn ngữ, văn phong diễn đạt.. của bài viết như thế nào?
 Bước 5: Dịch từng câu, từng đoạn
 Bắt tay vào dịch văn bản lần thứ nhất, lần này không yêu cầu rất cao về cách diễn đạt và câu văn nhưng cần chính xác nhất với văn bản gốc. Bạn nên tách rời chuyển sang các câu với nhau và xem sự liên kết của chúng để ghép nối cho phù hợp.

Bước thực hiện:

bố trí lại những câu phức tạp và tách các ý với nhau
 Bắt đầu dịch từng câu cho đến hết
 Bước 6: Biên tập lại cho phù hợp với lối nói của người Việt
 Sau khi đã dịch xong từng câu, hãy rà soát lại đoạn văn tất cả. Không nên để lặp lại từ vựng trong các cú pháp hoặc cấu trúc ngữ pháp của ngôn ngữ nguồn.

Không phải tất cả những gì được trình bày trong văn bản gốc cũng phải dịch hoặc bạn có quyền thêm một số ít từ ngữ khác để đảm bảo bản dịch rõ nghĩa hơn.

Xem thêm:  mẹo dịch thuật tiếng Anh

----------

